# Sump



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I have no idea what a sump is And was wondering if u all can tell me about them


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

a sump is basicly another tank that you connect to your main tank to put your equipment in, if made right it becomes a much more efficient filter and is very good at lowering nitrates, nitrites and ammonia
in a sump the water flows in then im many cases flows over a media to hold beneficial bacteria, then it flows through a sock or sponge to catch any debris just like in a HOB filter.

this is a picture of a setup much similar to the sumps we run at work
http://thedesignspace.net/MT2archives/images/fish/197.jpg


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok hank you so much for that info...i knew that u were talking about one the other day


----------

